# ***FRIDAY PICS***



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody has started the thread this week, so I will...

me and my bride at dinner after our wedding


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Congratulations Shawn, did Elvis marry you two?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Damnit we were posting at the same time.....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Congratulations Shawn, did Elvis marry you two?


nope.

I suggested it - she was not amused.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Amelia with "Yanni" the class bear










Meercats










Petting zoo










waiting










The crown jewel, though, is the Aquarium. The main viewing room is indescribable.










We got to watch the whale sharks being fed


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm surprised nobody has started the thread this week, so I will...
> 
> me and my bride at dinner after our wedding


I see the penguin resemblence!! :slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Congrats Speckled Unit...she's beautiful! Is that the only pic from Vegas? :smile:

Run up the creek Tuesday

The local crabber has now put all his pots hey diddle diddle...right up the middle of Caney Creek! When the floats get ran over these traps will be killing senselessly for years!

Last bag of Johnny Quests sausage with some soft fried potatoes! :biggrin:

My Cy-Fair Bobcat first baseman

The East side beltway is now open with little to no traffic...and of course Pedro is in the fast lane! :rotfl:


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Couple of guys from church on our annual trip to CC fishing Baffin. I hope we get invited back since we spanked our host and his two guys pretty badly two days in a row.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Only one pic today...

1- Bonedaddy's House of Smoke. This one's in Austin and they too have stolen all of Hooter's talent.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pffft, provide pics of the talent.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> pffft, provide pics of the talent.


 X2


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Made some more wade boxes...started putting a few drops of Gorilla glue in the strap before I rivet it!

Made some dock lines for a guy up the creek, these have been on my dock for about 5 years. The serving is worn on the last one cause the snap gets hooked and unhooked on it

:rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Cool pics this week.

The girl child.....she's still turning pages.
Riding with her Daddy.
"Playin Pianer" at church.
Playing in the yard with her Mama.

An "eatin mess" that I picked up at a runout on the farm one day.

And I'll match Harbors fried potaters and sausage!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Some Shots from the Rodeo*

Bronco Busting
Bull Riding
My daughter having a blast on the Roller Coaster. She was excited because she got to ride alone, since I couldn't fit in the ride. She wanted to ride alone the rest of the night. LOL


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Camping at Lake Waco*


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

*Youth weekend. Daughter didn't get a shot... Needed just 20 more yards...*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Finally got to take my nephew Darren out for his first sheephead.
Darren's mom wanted to sabotage our fishing trip she packed a banana in his lunch.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Oasis on Lake Travis yesterday evening


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

FREON said:


> X2


Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

27" Red with Mr. Sheepie









At the Children's Mardi Gras parade


















One of the guys at work. We had a a visit from one of the cows loaded with food. 









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Took the girls fishing yesterday


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

*My daughter in green yesterday.*

My daughter in her saint pattys day outfit.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

A couple oldies from Galveston


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

2 Friday Pics threads going at once, heres what I offered the other thread:


Due Date is March 26th (Dr says ANY day now!) Cant wait to meet my son!
Got the nursery ALL done (finally)
Got the wife the mommy mobile! 2011 Ford Edge Limited.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

random shots from PINS taken Sunday - Wednesday of this week... prolly Pimp-Daddy Georgie's last beach trip as he's in his 13th year


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

brick house tavern and tap next to joes been wonderin what it was going to be.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

*Zac Brown Band*

We were walking around the rodeo yesterday afternoon before the show started and Zac Brown was inside his Southern Ground tent up towards the front entrance off Kirby. Got to talk to him and shake his hand. He put on a great show last night, one of the better rodeo shows I've seen. Devil Went Down to Georgia was incredible and would have done Charlie Daniels proud!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Took mine and Josh's daughter to the park this week and a little Crawfish boil for my cousins birthday


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

some pics from this week at the deer lease


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife and I got away on a kid free snow skiing vacation to Steamboat, Colorado a couple of weeks ago. Few pics...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mrs. Rig.006 questioning my all-knowing power and authority (right)
2. - 4. It's funny how when you don't draw a tag, they just parade around in front of you


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

Chad, i love the Boat! Cowboy Coffee to Morning Side for the WIN!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Chris, I have to say i had a great time at the lake, but im still kickin myself for not comin with y'all on that trip, im itchin for some redfish and trout!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*My dog on the couch*

I caught my Labrador retriever "Yogi" doing one of his favorite things! That's napping on the couch! After a hard day of retrieving bumpers it was time to relax!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Motorcycle cop on 290 yesterday...did 65 just off the stripe in the right lane all the way from Texas A & M in Prairie View till I exited Telge! NOBODY would pass him or get over so somebody could pass him! Look at the traffic in my rear view! :rotfl:


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

some pics from fishin calaveras lake, and my best friend Justin with his nice largemouth caught on his birthday


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

hmmm, pics didnt post, try try again...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> hmmm, pics didnt post, try try again...


Maybe too large...email them to yourself and let Windows resize them...then open the email, right click and save to a "To Be Posted/Reduced" file! 

Raineys chicken and dumplings

Ever seen a prop banger tremble and make very serious threats about getting too close? :rotfl:

You KNOW the creek is fresh when......


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Congratulations!


speckle-catcher said:


> I'm surprised nobody has started the thread this week, so I will...
> 
> me and my bride at dinner after our wedding


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Pretty girl. Ungly chair.


huntinguy said:


> Cool pics this week.
> 
> The girl child.....she's still turning pages.
> Riding with her Daddy.
> ...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Good timing just arrived at dealership today.

Blue Wave 24 Pure Bay


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sow Trout said:


> Pretty girl. Ungly chair.


lol I kinda figured that chair might test my popularity (or the lack thereof)
around here!:slimer:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Motorcycle cop on 290 yesterday...did 65 just off the stripe in the right lane all the way from Texas A & M in Prairie View till I exited Telge! NOBODY would pass him or get over so somebody could pass him! Look at the traffic in my rear view! :rotfl:


that happened once to me near bay city it was a dps black and white car on a 2 lane road, nobody had the - - - - - to pass him and i went for it and stayed right under the limit to get around before a car from the other way got to us, the look on his face was priceless, lol, i thought he was going to pull me over just because he could, im sure he ran my plate, he followed me for awhile,lol


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

roundman said:


> that happened once to me near bay city it was a dps black and white car on a 2 lane road, nobody had the - - - - - to pass him and i went for it and stayed right under the limit to get around before a car from the other way got to us, the look on his face was priceless, lol, i thought he was going to pull me over just because he could, im sure he ran my plate, he followed me for awhile,lol


Coming home from work the other day I followed a cop and we ran 80-85 on the beltway til he got caught by slow traffic in the fast lane. I blew by him and he didn't look happy.

I love to follow them "tailgate", just like they do everyone else. I got one this morning and followed his every move. Then we came over an overpass and his buddy was sitting on the shoulder. I kept on rollin..If he can, then I can. They should use the lights if there is an emergency.

Found out that they'll clear a path for ya and save 10 minutes on the drive.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I followed one like that once......he was doin 52-55. I followed him for fifteen miles and on a two mile straight I rolled up to 62 and passed him. (there were 11 cars stacked behind me) Figured I'd let him write me for 62/55 just so everybody else could go.

He did pull me over......wrote me for following too close lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Grizz at his office and with my other lab Kodi at the beach last Sunday.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Coming home from work the other day I followed a cop and we ran 80-85 on the beltway til he got caught by slow traffic in the fast lane. I blew by him and he didn't look happy.
> 
> I love to follow them "tailgate", just like they do everyone else. I got one this morning and followed his every move. Then we came over an overpass and his buddy was sitting on the shoulder. I kept on rollin..If he can, then I can. They should use the lights if there is an emergency.
> 
> Found out that they'll clear a path for ya and save 10 minutes on the drive.


youre so cool.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> youre so cool.


And you're probably the dipchit going slow in the fast lane.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Grizz at his office and with my other lab Kodi at the beach last Sunday.


Grizz has some feet on him, is that how he got the name?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Long Pole said:


> And you're probably the dipchit going slow in the fast lane.


Nah...his name is Pedro! 

Gangsters on Crystal Beach

Now it's in the very roots of our foundations

Taken from another thread here...these boys can rope! :smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> Grizz has some feet on him, is that how he got the name?


Yep... that and he mauls my old dog by standing up and wrapping his front legs around his head. His daddy was 91lbs so i imagine he will be around that number. Weighs 35lbs now at 16 weeks. LOL


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> And you're probably the dipchit going slow in the fast lane.


youre so super kewl calling me names
and no, not going slow. driving the speed limit.
thats legal aint it? kinda like keeping 10 trout cuz thats the limit.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

NewbieFisher said:


> youre so super kewl calling me names
> and no, not going slow. driving the speed limit.
> thats legal aint it? kinda like keeping 10 trout cuz thats the limit.


You boys take this to Facebook or Faceplant...whatever it's called! 

Both of you are invited to the creek in May...ya'll do know how to wade fish...dont you?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that your bait at top left??? Looks like some one carved them a piece of croaker grande! LOL


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

My wife skeet shooting for the first time.
Her BIL Steve.
Our trip to Vegas for the superbowl. 
My most recent purchase.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My daughters making me proud.....


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

My grandaughters at the lake today.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

some dome shots from top of the ferris wheel









































and my younins!


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*My little girl*

#1 Wearin' daddy's boots
#2 Spurin' the hide off that HLSR pony


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*wow*



jamisjockey said:


>


please pm me and tell me where this is it looks awsome:work::flag:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

haparks said:


> please pm me and tell me where this is it looks awsome:work::flag:


Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta.

http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/

They're adding a dolphin exhibit right now, due to open in April.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Did a little Fri morning bass fishing in our new lake in Danbury, 2 year old man made 65 acre lake, gonna be a great lake in a few years


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice bass, Neil...

Had to go back and re-read... First thought was..."How in the heck could a two year old man make a lake like that ?"

'Oldtimers Disease' must be creepin' up on me...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Nice bass, Neil...
> 
> Had to go back and re-read... First thought was..."How in the heck could a two year old man make a lake like that ?"
> 
> 'Oldtimers Disease' must be creepin' up on me...


I had to read it 3 times...LOL


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Nice bass, Neil...
> 
> Had to go back and re-read... First thought was..."How in the heck could a two year old man make a lake like that ?"
> 
> 'Oldtimers Disease' must be creepin' up on me...





Pasadena1944 said:


> I had to read it 3 times...LOL


Oops, me too, Man-made

65 acre lake, with tons of trees and tires for structure, levee's for wind breaks and guts, awesome vegetation thru out.


----------

